# String in Array of Byte wandeln



## Oliver Wetzel (8 Juni 2016)

Hallo,

irgendwie sehe ich vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht mehr. Ich steh auf dem Schlauch!

Ich müsste einen String in ein Array of Byte packen. Aber wie?


----------



## shrimps (8 Juni 2016)

Hi,
viele Bäume zeigen den Weg...
Möglichkeiten:
1) In einer Schleife den Substring in das einzelne Element kopieren...
2) Array definieren, mit AT-Sicht auf den String setzen ...
3) Array definieren und den Adresspointer auf die Adresse des Strings setzen...
n...

Oder hier suchen...
http://www.sps-forum.de/codesys-und...-string-ein-grosses-array-byte-eintragen.html

Viel Spaß
Shrimps


----------



## KLM (8 Juni 2016)

Ein String ist doch eigentlich schon ein Array of Bytes, also, wie Shrimps schon sagt, einfach einen Poiter drauf setzen.

VAR
    sStr: STRING;
    ptabStr: POINTER TO ARRAY[0..255] OF BYTE;
END_VAR
---------------------------
sStr := 'Test';
ptabStr := ADR(sStr);

Edit: Und wenn Du im Array Änderungen vornimmst, nicht vergessen den "Sting" zu terminieren, also den letzten Arrayindex+1 auf 0 setzen.


----------



## Oliver Wetzel (9 Juni 2016)

Danke für die Denkanstöße.


----------

